# Welche lyrics gefallen euch?



## Lealein (3. Oktober 2013)

Also, hier wird wie erwähnt geschrieben welche lyrics euch gefallen, dennoch wäre es vermutlich besser wen es auf Englisch oder auf Deutsch ist (ansonsten mit Übersetzung).

So ich fange mal an:

Foreground Eclipse - Truths, Ironies, the secret lyrics

I know that no one knows
 what we're singing in English
 And it becomes a bit faster,
 watch your step

If you feel sick of this song,
 it's far better to skip right now
 I'm sure that next one's not too loud
 like this one so don't worry

Oh your stereo or iPod is
 running on their randomplay
 It's so funny
 if I'm The Seeker comes after skip

Now my throat burns from screaming
 Let's dance to the music

One more day before you go
 One more night everybody dance it all away
 Swinging arms, jumping bodies
 Don't stop even if lights out
 (repeat)

This song is a cover of the
 famous "Is She U.N. Owen?"
 I was strongly impressed
 when I listen to the covers by
 COOL&CREATE, Silver Forest,
 SYNC.ART'S or the SOUND HOLIC
 But it's hard to rearrange
 cause its melody's so complex

One more day before you go
 One more night everybody dance it away
 Don't stop even if lights out

I wrote this song in hurry
 I know this lyric is funny
 I wish at least one of you like this song
 That's all 




Ich finde diese lyrics ziemlich amüsant, dazu muss man sagen ist das eine japanische Band ^^


----------



## Monsjo (3. Oktober 2013)

Dann fang ich mal an.  Link: We butter the bread with butter - Alle meine Entchen - YouTube

Aah/Bree

Alle meine Entchen 
Schwimmen auf dem See 
Köpfchen in das Wasser 
Schwänzchen in die Höh

Breakdown 
Wooh

Nimm das Benzin 
Schütt es hinein 
Sie wollen flieh'n 
Doch sind zu klein

Alle meine Entchen 
Schwimmen auf dem See 
Köpfchen in das Wasser 
Schwänzchen in die Höh

Alle meine Entchen 
Bree Bree Bree Breeee 
Alle meine Entchen 
Bree Bree Bree Breeee

Heute gibt es Entchen (2x) 
Ich hol sie mir vom See 
Köpfchen weg und Schwänzchen ab 
Das tut ihn' gar nich weh 

Alle meine Entchen 
liegen auf meim' Tisch 
Ob kross oder süß-sauer 
Mmmhh sind die frisch

Alle meine Entchen 
Sind jetzt in meim' Bauch 
Alle kleinen Entchen 
Und die Mutter auch


----------



## timbo01 (3. Oktober 2013)

Brennan Heart - We Can Escape


We can run, to think it's done 
But there is nothing to be running from
We live in a world full of make believes
Telling people to be just like f**king machines 

We can escape, 'cause there is a place 
Where we can be free, from all of the rage 
From all of the lies, we open the skies 
We realize we don't live, if we don't feel alive

If we don't feel alive

We can run, to think it's done 
But there is nothing to be running from
We live in a world full of make believes
Telling people to be just like f**king machines 

We can escape, 'cause there is a place 
Where we can be free, from all of the rage 
From all of the lies, we open the skies 
We realize we don't live, if we don't feel alive


----------



## Lealein (3. Oktober 2013)

Sonic Syndicate - Denied

There is nothing left for me 
There is nothing left for you 
There is nothing left at all

A WASTELAND OF MY MIND

Don't think you ever will see 
Don't think you ever will know 
How much I actually cared 
About everything we shared

WHY THE **** DID YOU LIE THEN? 
WHY IN HELL DID YOU BRING ME DOWN? 
DON'T YOU REALIZE? 
NO ONE GETS OUT OF THIS PLACE ALIVE

Hasn't been screaming all these years 
Just to see the world crashing around me 
Maybe this life is overrated 
But I won't let the world burn around me

[Chours] 
A situation like this should never exist 
Then why are we out of control 
I SEE THE SMOKE FROM THE EDEN FIRE 
Watch it going higher and higher

You pulled me up from the dream 
Let's compare scars you and I 
You are always on my mind 
I will never leave you behind 

YOU BROKE MY ENGAGEMENT TO SOLITUDE 
AND MADE ME THREW AWAY 
THE RING OF RETALIATION

Maybe this life is overrated 
But I won't let the world burn around me

[Chours]

[Solo/Bridge]

Hasn't been screaming all these years 
Just to see the world crashing around me 
Maybe this life is overrated 
But I won't let the world burn around me

[short Chours] 
A situation like this should never exist 
Then why are we OUT OF CONTROL

[Chorus x2]


----------



## s-c-a-r-e-c-r-o-w (3. Oktober 2013)

Hey! Den Thread hier mag ich 

*Rise Against - The Good Left Undone*

In fields where nothing grew but weeds
I found a flower at my feet
Bending there in my direction
I wrapped a hand around its stem
I pulled until the roots gave in
Finding now what I've been missing

But I know…
So I tell myself, I tell myself it's wrong
There's a point we pass from which we can't return
I felt the cold rain of the coming storm

All because of you
I haven't slept in so long
When I do I dream of drowning in the ocean
Longing for the shore where I can lay my head down
I'll follow your voice
All you have to do is shout it out

Inside my hands these petals brown
Dried up, falling to the ground
But it was already too late now
I push my fingers through the earth
Return this flower to the dirt
So it can live; I walk away now

But I know…
Not a day goes by that I don't feel its burn
There's a point we pass from which we can't return
I felt the cold rain of the coming storm

All because of you
I haven't slept in so long
When I do I dream of drowning in the ocean
Longing for the shore where I can lay my head down
I'll follow your voice
All you have to do is shout it out

All because of you…
All because of you…

All because of you
I haven't slept in so long
When I do I dream of drowning in the ocean
Longing for the shore where I can lay my head down
Inside these arms of yours

All because of you
I believe in angels
Not the kind with wings
No, not the kind with halos
The kind that bring you home
When home becomes a strange place
I'll follow your voice
All you have to do is shout it out​


----------



## soth (3. Oktober 2013)

Soo, dann wollen wir mal 


senya - Iro wa Nioedo Chirinuru o

Though the scent lingers, the flower scattered one day
It couldn’t even allow me to wander…


 The flowers in full boom
taught me one day that living just for the sake of it is a sin
We can’t be parted and I can’t part from you
The feelings I hold only make my heart excited


 Though the scent lingers, the flower scattered one day
I have no time to wander, but I take a step back
So frail that I depend on it and so weak that I can’t be depended on
The nightmare tenderly toys around with me


 Just now, you, who know weakness
forgave the desires of those who seek it
The momentary beauty bloomed admirably
It might be too late for me to know it…


 Though the scent lingers, the flower scattered one day
I want to childishly entrust in everything of yours…
I can’t forgive you in my kindness and my desire to monopolize you wavers
They’re selfish loves that can’t be compared to one another


 Though the scent lingers, all of the flower scattered
My feelings spill into my short memory
Oh dying life, be brief yet strong
Like the merciless yet tender time

Originallyrics und Trivia:


Spoiler



*Lyrics*:
Iro wa nioedo   itsuka chirinuru o
Samayou koto sae   yurusenakatta…


 Sakihokoru hana wa itsuka
Oshiete kureta   ikiru dake de wa tsumi to
Hanarerarenai   hanase wa shinai to
Idaku omoi wa   kokoro o odoraseru bakari


 Iro wa nioedo   itsuka chirinuru o
Samayou hima wa nai   keredo atozusari
Amaeru kayowasa to   amaerarenu yowasa de
Akumu ga yasashiku   watashi o moteasobu


 Yowasa shiru anata wa ima
Yurushite kureta   motomeru mono no yoku o
Kenage ni saita   setsuna no utsukushisa
Sore o shiru ni wa   ososugita no kamo shirenai…


 Iro wa nioedo   itsuka chirinuru o
Anata no subete ni   osanaku yudanetai…
Yurusenu yasashisa to   yurugu dokusenyoku wa
Hakari ni kakerenu   wagamama na ai


 Iro wa nioedo   subete chirinuru o
Mijikaki kioku ni   koboreru omoi
Kare yuku inochi yo   hakanaku tsuyoku are
Mujihi de yasashii   toki no you ni


*Trivia:*
Der erste Satz stammt aus dem bekannten japanischen Gedicht & Panagramm Iroha.
Mehr dazu auf wiki.






Wenn es was sinnloses sein soll:
Nyan Cat 10 hours HD 1080p - YouTube


----------



## septix (3. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab noch nie von einem der geposteten Lieder gehört 

bei mir sind Toplyrics aufjedenfall diese hier:

2Pac - Changes

[1]
Come on come on
I see no changes. Wake up in the morning and I ask myself,
"Is life worth living? Should I blast myself?"
I'm tired of bein' poor and even worse I'm black.
My stomach hurts, so I'm lookin' for a purse to snatch.
Cops give a damn about a negro? Pull the trigger, kill a nigga, he's a hero.
Give the crack to the kids who the hell cares? One less hungry mouth on the welfare.
First ship 'em dope and let 'em deal to brothers.
Give 'em guns, step back, and watch 'em kill each other.
"It's time to fight back", that's what Huey said.
2 shots in the dark now Huey's dead.
I got love for my brother, but we can never go nowhere
unless we share with each other. We gotta start makin' changes.
Learn to see me as a brother 'stead of 2 distant strangers.
And that's how it's supposed to be.
How can the Devil take a brother if he's close to me?
I'd love to go back to when we played as kids
but things changed, and that's the way it is

[Bridge w/ changing ad libs]
Come on come on
That's just the way it is
Things'll never be the same
That's just the way it is
aww yeah
[Repeat]

I see no changes. All I see is racist faces.
Misplaced hate makes disgrace to races we under.
I wonder what it takes to make this one better place...
let's erase the wasted.
Take the evil out the people, they'll be acting right.
'Cause both black and white are smokin' crack tonight.
And only time we chill is when we kill each other.
It takes skill to be real, time to heal each other.
And although it seems heaven sent,
we ain't ready to see a black President, uhh.
It ain't a secret don't conceal the fact...
the penitentiary's packed, and it's filled with blacks.
But some things will never change.
Try to show another way, but they stayin' in the dope game.
Now tell me what's a mother to do?
Bein' real don't appeal to the brother in you.
You gotta operate the easy way.
"I made a G today" But you made it in a sleazy way.
Sellin' crack to the kids. "I gotta get paid,"
Well hey, well that's the way it is.

[Bridge]

[Talking:]
We gotta make a change...
It's time for us as a people to start makin' some changes.
Let's change the way we eat, let's change the way we live
and let's change the way we treat each other.
You see the old way wasn't working so it's on us to do
what we gotta do, to survive.

And still I see no changes. Can't a brother get a little peace?
There's war on the streets and the war in the Middle East.
Instead of war on poverty,
they got a war on drugs so the police can bother me.
And I ain't never did a crime I ain't have to do.
But now I'm back with the facts givin' 'em back to you.
Don't let 'em jack you up, back you up, crack you up and pimp smack you up.
You gotta learn to hold ya own.
They get jealous when they see ya with ya mobile phone.
But tell the cops they can't touch this.
I don't trust this, when they try to rush I bust this.
That's the sound of my tool. You say it ain't cool, but mama didn't raise no fool.
And as long as I stay black, I gotta stay strapped and I never get to lay back.
'Cause I always got to worry 'bout the payback.
Some buck that I roughed up way back... comin' back after all these years.
Rat-a-tat-tat-tat-tat. That's the way it is. uhh

[Bridge 'til fade:]
Some things will never change


----------



## Lealein (4. Oktober 2013)

With a tearful voice 
Quietly i laugh 
My imagination struck 
By this color palette

Please, distinguish me. 
Color me in 
Someone  stop me 
Disappearing

"I love you" made gentle blue tears release 
"Thank you" made a gentle red song ascend

(I will be "Eraser's mind".)

Rising ultramarine 
Spins around in my memories 
Entangling us within 
The future 
Became colored

"I love you" painted soft black memories 
"Thank you" spilled out a white kiss



Spoiler



Naita you na koe de sa
 Shizuka ni waraunda
 Souzou o utsushita
 Irodori no PALETTE

Please, distinguish me.
 Afuredasu iro o
 Dareka tomete yo
 Kiechau

Aishiteru o tokashita ao wa yasashii namida
 Arigatou o ukabeta aka ni yasashii uta o

Tsumugidasu gunjou
 Mawaru kioku ni
 Karamatta bokura no
 Mirai ga
 Irozuku

Aishiteru o egaita kuro wa yasashii kioku
 Arigatou o kodashita shiro ni yasashii KISS o


----------



## Olstyle (4. Oktober 2013)

Da gibt es zu viel. Je nach Stimmung mal Ernst und mal Ironisch.

z.B. Wichtig für jede Uniparty:
http://www.magistrix.de/lyrics/Antilopen/****-Die-Uni-feat-Danger-Dan-1062556.html
_Was ist die Uni ? 
Die Uni ist ein Sammelbecken 
für eine Bande pseudo-elitärer Straßenpenner 
Und sie gehn immer auf diese schlechten Unipartys 
und machen auf fokussiert aber verkacken 100 Jahre. 
Und sie halten sich für klug, denn sie lasen mal ein Buch 
und hatten in deutsch 'ne Eins in der Schule- 
**** you! 
In der Küche hängt ein Poster von Pulp Fiction 
ihre Bude riecht nach Tod 
doch sie sortieren ihre Stifte 
und markieren immer alles in den Büchern die sie lesen 
und noch lieber als Tomte hören sie sich selber reden 
Und sie kaufen sich Kaffee von unabhängigen Händlern 
aber fressen für 2 Euro jede ******* in der Mensa 
Und sie träumen von der Revolution, 
während der Arbeit an der nächsten Power-Point Präsentation _


----------



## Lealein (11. Oktober 2013)

Zwar schon etwas älter, aber egal

The Cranberries - Zombie

Another head hangs lowly 
Child is slowly taken 
And the violence cause of silence 
Who are we mistaken? 

But you see, it's not me, it's not my family 
In your head, in your head they are fighting 
With their tanks and their bombs 
And their bombs and their guns 
In your head, in your head, they are crying 

In your head, in your head 
Zombie, zombie, zombie 
Hey, hey, hey 
What's in your head, in your head 
Zombie, zombie, zombie? 
Hey, hey, hey, hey 
Oh, do, do, dou, do, do, dou, do, do 
Dou, do, do, dou, dou, do, do, dou 

Another mother's breakin' 
Heart is taking over 
When the violence 'causes silence 
We must be mistaken 

It's the same old theme since 1916 
In your head, in your head they're still fighting 
With their tanks and their bombs 
And their bombs and their guns 
In your head, in your head they are dying 

In your head, in your head 
Zombie, zombie, zombie 
Hey, hey, hey 
What's in your head, in your head 
Zombie, zombie, zombie? 
Hey, hey, hey, hey 
Oh, oh, oh oh, oh, oh, oh, hey, oh, yaa, yaa


----------



## Coldhardt (11. Oktober 2013)

Stephanie Nilles - F*ck Off, Grizzly Bear

myspace is the place where disaffected folks go to make themselves seem happy 
facebook is just the gateway drug to stalking 
twitter is the port through which the self-absorbed make obscure bullshit references to pop culture 
the news is not so much news as it is food for the vultures 
youtube is a form of softcore porn but more boring cause everybody's clothed 
and don't you pretend that you don't watch porn cause you do and everybody knows 
if you're feeling like a useless piece of shit 
chances are your instincts are right 
so employ the restrictions forced upon you as a kid 
unplug it and go outside 
now everyone's an expert and isn't it grand 
as a cole porter christmas in france 
that a lifetime of progress has enabled the transport 
of gossip pornography and pants 
but i guess the lightbulb was cool till it bought out the business 
of every constellation of stars 
it's just some predictable randian chapter 
in the pages where the wild things are 
i ain't the type to take pictures of the sky 
and i'm not that impressed that you do 
but i will say i've witnessed my fair share of beauty 
and paused for every blue moon 
the way i figure if i can't behave 
then i may as well just be free 
so i have converted every gadget to liquid 
and i'll be out here until something finds me 
myspace is the place where disaffected folks go to make themselves seem happy 
facebook is just the gateway drug to stalking 
pitchfork is the pulpit from which know-nothing facsists jack off to a popularity gauge 
and quality will never amount to nothing in the absurdity of the digital age

und Stephanie Nilles - Canadians are from Canada

canadians are from canada 
americans the usa 
mexicans are from mexico 
spaniards are from spain 
egyptians are from egypt 
persians from iran 
and arabs, the arabian penninsula 
from kuwait to oman 
now i might not know much 
but i can tell you this: 
don't call an egyptian an arab 
or he's bound to pitch a fit 
the english are from england 
frenchmen are from france 
israel's a point of contention 
so let's just steer clear of that 
but egyptian indigenous culture 
dates back to a prehistoric era 
from the agricultural revolution 
to the pyramids in the sahara 
so how you gonna get through 
to the larger truths of the middle east 
when your premise is softer than the journalism 
in an in-flight magazine? 
and don't call a woman you don't know oppressed 
just because she decided to cover her head 
you're like a homophobe who doesn't know he likes men 
or a fish in the water who can't tell it's wet 
canadians are from canada 
americans the usa 
english are from england 
spaniards are from spain 
and as for all the other countries 
i think it's best we don't invade 
til at least we know how to call all its citizens by name


----------



## Olstyle (4. September 2014)

Ich finde ja der Thread hier hat noch Potenzial( und Stephanie Nilles mindestens einen Hörer mehr gebracht). Deshalb mal wieder ein Post, mit einem Text der einerseits ein Standardthema im Blues und dann doch wieder was ganz Anderes behandelt.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=zfvqUiuIIq4

Peggy Scott-Adams - Bill

All of you ladies out there turn up your radio
Girls, I'm about to tell you something You may wanna know
You know things they're not always
What they appear to be
And I don't want to happen to you
What happened to me

Listen, There are no words that can describe, what I felt inside
When I found out the man I loved loved another guy
We were at a party, Ohh to have a little fun
But when I looked around my-my man was missing
I walked outside, I couldn't believe my eyes
He was in Bill's arms breathin hard and french kissin

I was ready for Mary, Susan, Helen and Jane
When all the time it was Bill who was sleeping with my man

Bill has been to my house a thousand times
He and my man would go camping and fishing
Oh I tell you it never crossed my mind
Bill was a friend and he was God Uncle to my only son
Now it looks Uncle Billy wants to be his step-mom

Now you see I was ready for Mary, I was ready for Jane
How do a woman compete with a man for another man

I asked my man why didnt you tell me that you were gay
when you knew, knew I build my world around you
I knew I had those feelings and I didn't want it to be
I thought by being with you, Girl I thought it would change
As tears came to my eyes, hesays I'm sorry I hurt you so
I got to pack Bill is waiting for me and I got to go

I was ready for Mary, I was ready for Jane
When all the time it was Bill who was sleeping with my man

I don't feel ashame and I don't take the blame
My man was just a queen, he was a Queen that thought he was a King
He told before he left he said
I know you're hurt and oh I know you're mad
But if that's not asking too much,
could you tell my son I love him and I'm still his dad

I was ready for Mary, Susan, Helen and Jane
When all the time it was Bill who was sleeping with my man

I was ready for Mary, Susan, Helen and Jane
When all the time it was Bill who was sleeping with my man
Bill used to come over to my house, I used to fix him my food
I used to loan Bill my money, all the time he was in there tryin to get
my honey


----------



## jamie (4. September 2014)

Uiuiuiui, ist hier wenig gepostet worden. 
Dann muss ich mal ran:

Wie wär's mit was Lustigem? 

*Knorkator: Du Nich*
_
Ich kann 2 Minuten unter Wasser bleiben ohne Luft hol'n zu müssen, du nich
Ich hab 'nen Abdruck vom Dinosaurier am Strand gefunden, du nich
Ich hab zu Hause alle Wände erst Schwarz dann Grün angestrichen, du nich
Ich habe über 100 Telefonnummern und Passwörter im Kopf ‒ du nich

Ich hab heimlich zum Haus gegenüber eine Seilbahn gebaut, du nich
Ich hab n Wellensittich, der, wenn Besuch kommt „Besuch kommt“ sagt, du nich
Ich hab magnetische Piercings, die immer nach Norden zeigen, du nich
Ich hab ne waschechte originale Rolls Royce Kühlerfigur am Golf ‒ du nich

Ich ja, du nein ‒ Ich groß, du klein
Ich stark, du schwach ‒ Ich toll, du oll
Ich wild, du zahm ‒ Ich flink, du lahm
Ich yes, du no ‒ Ich Penthouse, du Klo

Ich hab mir ganz alleine alle Harmonien von Kiss rausgehört du nich
Ich hab vor einer Woche 44 Dollar auf der Straße gefunden, du nich
Ich kann mit meinem Fahrrad schneller als du fahr'n ... äh ... du nich
Ich bin ein direkter Nachfahre von Leonardo da Vincis Koch ‒ du nich
Ich bin der viertbeste Kirschkernweitspucker von Köpenick du nich
Ich hab n Video von Star Trek 7 mit Regiekommentaren du nich
Ich kenne jemanden, der jemanden kennt, der Napoleon kannte, du nich
Ich bestimme den Todeszeitpunkt einer Wasserleiche am Geschmack ‒ du nich

Ich ja, du nein ‒ Ich groß, du klein
Ich Start, du Stopp ‒ Ich Top, du Flop
Ich hoch, du tief ‒ Ich gerade, du schief
Ich reich, du arm ‒ Ich heiß, du nur warm

Ich ja, du nein ‒ Ich Hengst, du Schwein
Ich Zigarre ‒ du Zigarette
Ich Stiefel ‒ du Sandalette

Ich da, du weg ‒ Ich Muskeln, du Speck
Ich hart, du weich ‒ Ich bunt, du bleich
Ich win, du lose ‒ Ich Apfel, du Mus
Ich right, du wrong ‒ Ich King, du Kong

Ich tanze, du hinkst ‒ Ich dufte, du stinkst
Ich schreite, du humpelst ‒ Ich hab Freunde, du nur Kumpels_



Ein Klassiker:

*System Of A Down: Toxicity*

_Conversion, software version seven-point-oh
Looking at life through the eyes of a tire hub
Eating seeds as a pastime activity
The toxicity of our city, of our city

You, what, do you own the world?
How do you own disorder, disorder?
Now, somewhere between the sacred silence
Sacred silence and sleep
Somewhere between the sacred silence and sleep
Disorder, disorder, disorder

More wood for their fires, loud neighbors
Flashlight reveries caught in the headlights of a truck
Eating seeds as a pastime activity
The toxicity of our city, of our city

Now, what, do you own the world?
How do you own disorder, disorder?
Now, somewhere between the sacred silence
Sacred silence and sleep
Somewhere between the sacred silence and sleep
Disorder, disorder, disorder

You, what do you own the world?
How do you own disorder?
Now, somewhere between the sacred silence
Sacred silence and sleep
Somewhere, between the sacred silence and sleep
Disorder, disorder, disorder

When I became the sun
I shone life into the man's hearts
When I became the sun
I shone life into the man's hearts_


----------



## BlackNeo (9. September 2014)

Ich mag ja fast alle Texte von TAA, aber der ist sehr sehr erwachsen und traurig:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Exr_62RKaHU

_Let the ocean take me...
You've gotta know kid that it ain't easy.
To take on all of your grieving, yeah you gotta believe me.

Well don't lean on me 'cause I am falling, please don't fall with me.
I really need you here, yeah I need you so don't leave.
And don't count on me 'cause I am drowning, please don't drown with me.
Just hold me in your heart, let the ocean take me.

And you think I don't read every message that you send?
You think I turn a blind eye, you think I'm just like them?
It breaks my heart, all these stories, brings me to tears all this grief;
and I feel so fucking helpless when I can't be your relief.

Well don't lean on me 'cause I am falling, please don't fall with me.
I really need you here, yeah I need you so don't leave.
And don't count on me 'cause I am drowning, please don't drown with me.
Just hold me in your heart, let the ocean take me.

There is hope in my eyes, there is hope in these words.
And there are far too many reasons for you to stay here on this earth. Stay with me.

Well don't lean on me 'cause I am falling, please don't fall with me.
I really need you here, yeah I need you so don't leave.
And don't count on me 'cause I am drowning,
please don't drown with me.
Just hold me in your heart, let the ocean take me.
Let the ocean take me.    _


----------



## coroc (10. September 2014)

So, hab den Thread erst entdeckt 

Nummer 1:



Spoiler



*"Octavarium"*

_[Music: Dream Theater]_

_[I. Someone Like Him]_

_[Lyrics: John Petrucci]_

I never wanted to become someone like him so secure
Content to live each day just like the last
I was sure I knew that
This was not for me
And I wanted so much more
Far beyond what I could see
So I swore that I'd
Never be someone like him

So many years have passed
Since I proclaimed
My independence
My mission
My aim
And my vision
So secure
Content to live each day like it's my last
It's wonderful to know
That I could be
Something more than what I dreamed
Far beyond what I could see
Still I swear that I'm
Missing out this time

As far as I could tell
There's nothing more I need
But still I ask myself
Could this be everything
Then all I swore
That I would never be was now
So suddenly
The only thing
I wanted
To become
To be someone just like him

_[II. Medicate (Awakening)]_

_[Lyrics: James LaBrie]_

A Doctor sitting next to me
He asks me how I feel
Not sure I understand his questioning
He says I've been away a while
But thinks he has cured me
From a state of catatonic sleep

For 30 years
Where have I been
Eyes open
But not getting through to me

Medicate me
Infiltrate me
Side effects appear
As my conscience slips away

Medicate me
Science failing
Conscience fading fast
Can't you stop what's happening

A higher dosage he prescribes
But there's no guarantee
I feel it starting to take over me
I tell him not to be ashamed
There's no one who's to blame
A second shot
A brief awakening

I feel the relapse
Can't break free
Eyes open
But not getting through to me

_[III. Full Circle]_

_[Lyrics: Mike Portnoy]_

Sailing on the seven seize the day tripper diem's ready
Jack the ripper Owens Wilson Phillips and my supper's ready
Lucy in the sky with diamond Dave's not here I come to save the
Day for nightmare cinema show me the way to get back home again

Running forward
Falling back
Spinning round and round
Looking outward
Reaching in
Scream without a sound

Leaning over
Crawling up
Stumbling all around
Losing my place
Only to find I've come full circle

Flying off the handle be careful with
That axe Eugene gene the dance machine
Messiah light my fire gabba gabba
Hey hey my my generation's home again

Running forward
Falling back
Spinning round and round
Looking outward
Reaching in
Scream without a sound

Leaning over
Crawling up
Stumbling all around
Losing my place
Only to find I've come full circle

_[IV. Intervals]_

_[Lyrics: Mike Portnoy]_

_[First]_
Our deadly sins feel his mortal wrath
Remove all obstacles from our path

_[Second]_
Asking questions
Search for clues
The answer's been right in front of you

_[Third]_
Try to break through
Long to connect
Fall on deaf ears and failed muted breath

_[Fourth]_
Loyalty, trust, faith and desire
Carries love through each darkest fire

_[Fifth]_
Tortured Insanity
A smothering hell
Try to escape but no avail

_[Sixth]_
The calls of admirers
Who claim they adore
Drain all your lifeblood while begging for more

_[Seventh]_
Innocent victims of merciless crimes
Fall prey to some madmen's impulsive designs

_[Octave]_
Step after step
We try controlling our fate
When we finally start living it has become too late

Trapped inside this Octavarium
Trapped inside this Octavarium
Trapped inside this Octavarium
Trapped inside this Octavarium

_[V. Razor's Edge]_

_[Lyrics: John Petrucci]_

We move in circles
Balanced all the while
On a gleaming razor's edge

A perfect sphere
Colliding with our fate
This story ends where it began



Besonders interessant finde ich folgenden Part:



> _[III. Full Circle]_
> 
> _[Lyrics: Mike Portnoy]_
> 
> ...


----------



## Olstyle (17. September 2021)

Necro ftw 
Tex  



			
				Juli schrieb:
			
		

> Juli fragt warum ist alles schwierig
> Warum der Kampf am morgen aufzustehn
> warum ist am Abend das zu Bett gehn eine Qual
> und warum will ich dazwischen niemand sehn
> ...


http://taex.de/texorama/songbook/printi.php?file=Juli


			
				Hallo Julia schrieb:
			
		

> Der Himmel ist ein Dachgeschoss
> Mit Licht und Ofen an
> Und jemand die hier Spanisch lernt und sehr schön zaubern kann
> Die Trambahn hat gewartet
> ...



http://www.taex.de/texorama/songbook/printi.php?file=Hallo+Julia&transpose=


----------



## RyzA (17. September 2021)

*Helsinki is hell (R.I.P. Uli)*



> Yeah, motherfuckers
> That's me
> Petri Danger Valkinnen in the year of 99
> Yo, crackbitchsucker
> ...


Quelle: musikguru


----------



## Olstyle (2. Mai 2022)

Nekro zum Zweiten, eine junge Schweizerin zu einem Thema was gerade wieder auf kam (as darf gerne der betroffene Thread geraten werden):
*Steff la Cheffe - Annabelle*


> Anna Anna, Anna Anna, Anna Annabelle
> I bruche nöii schue, i bruche es Gucci-täschli
> I bruche e nöie duft, i choufe tusig fläschli
> I bruche e schöni maske, i bruche make-up
> ...





Spoiler: Deutsch



Von 





						Steff la Cheffe - Liedtext: Annabelle + Deutsch Übersetzung
					

Übersetzung des Liedes „Annabelle“ (Steff la Cheffe (Stefanie Peter)) von Deut




					lyricstranslate.com
				



[Intro]
Anna Anna
Anna Anna
Anna Annabelle

[1. Strophe]
Ich brauche neue Schuhe
Ich brauche eine Gucci-Handtasche
Ich brauche ein neues Parfüm
Ich kaufe tausend Fläschchen

Ich brauche eine Schönheitsmaske
Ich brauche Make-Up
Ich brauche eine neue Nase
Weil die alte abfällt

Ich gehe zum Star-Frisör
Lass mir meine Haare schön machen!
Waschen, schneiden, föhnen
Lass mir Strähnchen in grad allen Tönen machen!

Ich brauche weiße Zähne
Kaufe ein Bleichmittel
Ich will eine weiße Weste
Kaufe mir einen weißen Rock

Ich brauche Lotion gegen meine Cellulite
Ich brauche einen Wonderbra
Die Typen stehen auf große (Titten)

Ich brauche Diamanten
Ich brauche Bling-Bling
Brauche Grillz, brauche Ketten
Brauche Piercings

Ich brauche ein kleines Schwarzes
Ich gehe aus
Ich brauche einen Hengst, einen Stecher, einen Mustang

Ich brauche Prestige
Ich brauche ..., verstehst du das nicht?
Ich breche aus, wie die Girls aus den Modezeitschriften

[Refrain (x2)]
Ich habe eine Freundin
Habe nur Drama
Wegen der Joy, der Shape und der Gala
Frage die Brigitte oder die Petra
Die wissen weiter bei jedem Thema

Anna Anna
Anna Annabelle
Anna Anna (2x)

[2. Strophe]
Ich bin aus dem Leim gegangen
Jetzt muss ich abnehmen
Ich gehe joggen
Gehe mit Hanteln walken

Ich gehe aufs Laufband
Ich finde das "voll Fun"!
Renne auf der Stelle
Mit dem Blick auf eine Holzwand

Ich schlucke Vitamine
Ich trinke Energy-Drinks
Werde clean
Werde fit, irre Therapie

Gib mir die Schmerzmittel
Die bittersüßen Pillen
Nur her damit
Es geschieht aus freiem Willen

Ich brauche einen Mundschutz
Lass mich impfen
Gegen Schwein(egrippe), gegen Vogel(grippe), gegen Pilze

Ich brauche Sicherheit
Gib mir einen Mikrochip
Gib dir meinen Namen
MiniMASS und einen Fingerprint

Ich brauche Kameras
Ich brauche Stacheldraht
Ich brauche einen Bodyguard
Der mich nachts herumfährt

Ich muss Karriere machen
Ich muss in die Chefetage
Und ich lege mich nur hin
Wenn ich mit dem Chef schlafe

[Refrain (x2)]
Ich habe eine Freundin
Habe nur Drama
Wegen der Joy, der Shape und der Gala
Frage die Brigitte oder die Petra
Die wissen weiter bei jedem Thema

Anna Anna
Anna Annabelle
Anna Anna (2x)

[Bridge (x2)]
Der Annabelle habe ich den Laufpass gegeben
Sie ist nicht mehr meine Freundin
Ihre Tipps waren mir zu spießig
Ihre Schenkel sind zu dünn gewesen





						Steff la Cheffe - Liedtext: Annabelle + Deutsch Übersetzung
					

Übersetzung des Liedes „Annabelle“ (Steff la Cheffe (Stefanie Peter)) von Deut




					lyricstranslate.com


----------



## chill_eule (3. Mai 2022)

Wo wir grad beim Thema "Frauen" sind:

*Die Ärzte - Elke *



> [Strophe 1]
> Es fing an, als sie mich anrief, da war ich schon verlor'n
> Ihre Stimme klang so zärtlich und so sanft in meinen Ohren
> Sie schickte mir ein Foto, mein Herz blieb beinah steh'n
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y1u2ag_BgOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (21. August 2022)

Eine Textzeile (Refrain) aus dem Lied  "Adam & Eva" vom Rap-Künstler Kontra K:



> Immer wenn du lachst, lacht die halbe Welt mit. Und dann wenn du weinst, dann weinst du allein, allein.



Selten so eine geistreiche und wahre Zeile gelesen.


----------

